

Keep it short.  - gregorymichael
http://yourbestemail.com/keep-it-short

======
lutusp
A quote: "Mark Twain said “Substitute ‘damn’ every time you’re inclined to
write ‘very’; your editor will delete it, and the writing will be just as it
should be.” He also said, 'My apology for the long letter; I did not have time
to write a short one.'"

No, the second isn't a Mark Twain quote. A version of the second quote is
attributed to Blaise Pascal:

[http://www.thequotefactory.com/quote-by/blaise-pascal/im-
sor...](http://www.thequotefactory.com/quote-by/blaise-pascal/im-sorry-i-
wrote-you-such-a-long/23955)

~~~
gregorymichael
Thank you. Fixed.

